# Is Naukri / Monster / Times Jobs Premium Services Any Good?



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 2, 2013)

Hello,
Well my question is simple as it is in Thread Title.

I get many calls from Naukri, Monster, Timesjobs for opting their premium services of CV Boost or what they call.

I want to know are they really any good?

Tried googling the same, but didn't got any positive result. So just want to take your views as I gave it a thought as the prices ranges from 1k to 1.2k Only.

I'm not opting for Resume Writing services, and google results are very bad about the same too. Just about their CV Boost thing what are your views?


----------



## shashankm (Jan 4, 2013)

Plain useless! 
Simply opt for 'Do Not contact Me for offers and services' and live in peace. These sites already generate tonnes of revenue for selling/letting the access to candidate's database they have, no need! 
Resume writing isn't rocket science, in the name of expert resume professionals, they have content writers sitting over there looking forward to ways of embellishing your resume pointlessely. 
If your work profile is presented well to the companies/consultants, frequency of calls is sure going to be at its best, thats all what matters!


----------



## astrokidvaibhav (Jan 4, 2013)

My sis has subscribed to it.. It doesn't work.. Employers won't prefer you just because you have applied for paid services.. I also learnt this from the HR of the company I worked for.. Its just like ebay.. Your profile is placed on the top.. So people see them at first but do go down the list for options..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for placing your views.


----------



## Rajnish6813 (Jul 19, 2017)

I will suggest you guys, Don't take naukari premium service, it is totally waste of time and money.


I have taken two premium service fro 3 month, one for resume high-lighted and 2nd one for mail and messaging service. but it is already been one month and I have not got a single call yet. before taking the premium they will tell you. you will get many opportunity, like 3-4 in a week, but after taking the premium. they talk very rudely and say we can't give the assurance, we just send your profile to recruiter.


----------

